# Have you filed for the k1 visa?



## k1casting

"90 Day Fiancé" is casting it's brand new season and is seeking dynamic couples going through the K1 visa process.

Have you already filed or been approved? Do you have a compelling story to tell? That want to hear from you!

To be considering, send submissions to k1showcasting (at) gmail.com


----------

